# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Boxzy

## hyperdog

I tried to lazor cutting and to CNC milling but couldn't.

Boxzy site is closed now. So I couldn't how to make.

Does it need more software ?

----------

